# steam plant , pics and in steam video



## Steve (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is a new project i did ....... All scratched built 

Boiler ..... 3 inch ....... 9 inch high ..... copper 1.6mm ...... Tested to 120psi for 12 hours ...... Running pressure 20psi .... safety valve blows off at 50 psi..........Heated by meths .... 10 Min's from cold to working pressure
Engine.... duel action .... 1/2 inch bore .... 1 1/2 stroke
Flywheel.... 4 inch..... cast iron
Lubrication ..... In line , using medium steam oil
Water feed ...... Hand pump










[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZIW6NN4Vg4[/ame]


----------



## putputman (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice Steve. Beautiful presentation too. Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve,

Beautiful model. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a Show Piece Steve.

Beautiful craftsmanship! :bow:

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful! I love that flywheel.
Nice whistle too!


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Marvelously executed Steve, very nice indeed. I am anxious to see more of your work as well. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Chaps and thankyou ..... I try my best

The whistle was a first for me ...... I did look at a drawing , but it didn't work , so i had a look at a Mamod whistle and copy ed it , but made it bigger .... It seems whistles are a bit of hit and miss ...... I have a few engines i could post pics and video that i haven't shown before ..... I will sort something out ........... Really i would like to show all my engines on here , but not sure if its allowed to show engines that i have shown before...... but this time show them in better light and a better video.

Many Thanks
Steve.


----------



## Rustkolector (Mar 11, 2010)

Steve,
Great looking engine. What did you use for that checkered base?
Jeff


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Jeff..............The base is an old chopping board .3/4inch... I Just cut the ends off and routed it , sprayed it with primer , then black , The check is for a dolls house floor.


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice. You've done a beautiful job. That it runs at scale speed is a tribute to your craftmanship.
Regards
Ernie J


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 12, 2010)

Steve,

What an awesome build. :bow:

Start to finish, how long did it take you to build that complete system?

Do you have build photos to share?

SAM


----------



## IronHorse (Mar 12, 2010)

Real nice job on that one. I have a steam plant that I have being making, but it is sitting on the shelf half finished for a couple of years. Thanks for the inspiration, maybe I will finish it now. ;D


IronHorse


----------



## hobby (Mar 12, 2010)

That is a real nice engine, works great too...

I really like your setup, it looks really pleasing like a diorama of sorts, more than just an engine, but a nice modeled environment for it to work in.

A motorized turntable would make that a nice centerpiece. ;D

Beautiful paint job on the entire model assembly as well...

Very Nice workmanship... 

I had to come back and take another look, at your still pictures, zoomed in,
nice work on the whole setup, that handpump looks real nice too, the checkered floor, looks like a cozy environment, with the plumbing routed nice and neat, the colors were a great choice
an overall showpiece.


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> What an awesome build. :bow:
> 
> ...



Hi Sam ....... The Engine and hand pump were made about 8 months back (took about month to make them both), and the engine was just sitting on the display stand , so i thought i would make a boiler for it ......  The boiler took 3 weeks from start to finish , Regarding the photos of construction , i didn't take any on this project , but I'm sure i have some photos of the an other boiler i made for my other steam plant.


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful work Steve!

Very nice.


----------

